# Come To Ireland - EWQL Gold, Celtic Instruments



## FilmComposerZ (Oct 10, 2004)

Users,

Here's a very short piece intended for advertising. 

http://www.motifator.com/forums/showfla ... o=&fpart=1

Pablo


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice stuff! The mix is superb. Wishing you the best in getting work with this!


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Oct 10, 2004)

Thnx Fred!

I too hope that I can work with this......Keep my fingers crossed!

Pablo


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey Pablo 
Very good work -as usually- ! 

This song really works 
I had checked your site in the past and your other stuff is awesome too
Keep it comin


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks Theo!

Today I was listening to your stuff at soundclick. I also agree in that you have some really great stuff there. The battle music cue was great! you keep it coming too. Glad youe enjoyed this one!

Pablo


----------



## Bernard Asselin (Oct 10, 2004)

Interesting stuff Pablo! Style Great!

Benny


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Oct 10, 2004)

Ben,

It's an honor! Thanks so much for listening. kind words from the Master. Your music on soundsonline and NorthernSounds is amazing! I am flattered!

Pablo


----------



## adamfrechette (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey Pablo,

Nice work, now how in the world did you get the mix soo damn loud!!!???


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Oct 10, 2004)

Adam,

Thanks for the listen and reply. To get it loud I mix it down as loud as possible without clipping. When I find that point (in SONAR), I'll lower the whole thing about 0.5 dB or 1 dB. I export to wav file. Later, i'll open the final wav (MIX) file in SOUNDFORGE and I'l run it through three Waves plugins (Lin EQ Broadband, Comp and L2 UltrMaximizer. I'll cut back the Mids a bit, boost the bass a bit and the highs all with the Eq, then I'll compress the signal then run it through the L2, which gives you about (per my settings) an extra 3dB to the whole Mix. The secret with the L2 is that is raises the entire signal to -0.02 dB (per my settings, just before clipping), now, any parts that pass 0dB with the L2 running, it compresses them so that they hit at -0.02 dB. That's how I get the volume. 

Pablo


----------



## Edgen (Oct 12, 2004)

heya! I really loved it! I think it fits that style nicely.. and although i'm not irish myself. I really dig the string section that goes along with it too.

and thanks for the tips on the compression 

/j


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 12, 2004)

Ey Pablo, nice work! Keep it up!


----------

